# Which Smith IO mag lens for snowed out but Bright days?



## Martyk (Oct 24, 2020)

I have the Smith I/O mag Goggles with ChromaPop Everyday Red Mirror and ChromaPop Storm Rose Flash lenses.
But I’m now needing a lens for days with poor visibility (snowy days where you cannot see more than 10 feet ahead of you but it’s super bright). What would you suggest in these conditions?

thanks


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Get the Storm Yellow Lens. A step up from the Rose Flash (I have both).


----------



## Martyk (Oct 24, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> Get the Storm Yellow Lens. A step up from the Rose Flash (I have both).


Thanks. Would the storm lenses not let in too much light? I was thinking for *bright *snowing days I would need a darker lens?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I like the Rose Flash when it's bright but overcast. They are pretty versatile. I did get a set of clear lenses for blizzard days and night riding.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Martyk said:


> Thanks. Would the storm lenses not let in too much light? I was thinking for *bright *snowing days I would need a darker lens?


I use the Rose Flash for cloudy/stormy days. Basically for anything when it’s overcast with a daylight. The Yellow Storm one for night riding/extreme overcast/whiteout during a day.

Last week at the Austrian glacier there were pretty extreme conditions during a storm and Lumalens Amber by Dragon kind of failed me. I took the Rose Flash from my bud and I regretted I didn’t take my Smiths with me. I might take my PXV with the Red Mirror lense for bluebird days as they look cool but the Amber lens is less effective than the Rose by Smith/Rose by Oakley my buds had that day.

I haven’t tried my lowlight Infrared Vivid by Zeiss lens in my Giro Contacts yet but I have high hopes for these. The blue mirror one I’ve already tried were very similar to the Everyday Green by Smith and very effective.

Got these PXV/Giro 50 % off to try them, not because Smith Squads XL fail anywhere. Actually when it comes to the combo of the max performance (FoV, lens quality, ventillation) and 2 lenses in the box, the Squad XL is killing it imo.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Yeah, Smith Squad XL are pretty hard to beat from a performance to value standpoint. Whenever I look to upgrade, I can't seem to justify it. I was even able to score those clear lenses for like $15.


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> I use the Rose Flash for cloudy/stormy days. Basically for anything when it’s overcast with a daylight. The Yellow Storm one for night riding/extreme overcast/whiteout during a day.
> 
> Last week at the Austrian glacier there were pretty extreme conditions during a storm and Lumalens Amber by Dragon kind of failed me. I took the Rose Flash from my bud and I regretted I didn’t take my Smiths with me. I might take my PXV with the Red Mirror lense for bluebird days as they look cool but the Amber lens is less effective than the Rose by Smith/Rose by Oakley my buds had that day.
> 
> ...


Did you try Prizm HiPink maybe? Not sure if it's worth upgrading from HiPink to Yellow Storm (My research indicates, that these are the best low-light condition lenses right now)


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

snow & pow adventures said:


> Did you try Prizm HiPink maybe? Not sure if it's worth upgrading from HiPink to Yellow Storm (My research indicates, that these are the best low-light condition lenses right now)


Yup, my 2 shred buds have Oakley Flight Decks with the Prism Rose and Hi Pink lenses. The Hi Link is comparable to the Rose Flash by Smith. The Storm Yellow provides a better vision at night/full whiteout but isn’t as versatile as the Rose Flash/Hi Pink.


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

Yeah, I'm not looking for versatile lenses, I always ride with a spare in a backpack, but I found HiPink are not always giving me good contrast in trees when it's snowing/it's a very cloudy day. Dzięki


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I run the black out lens, yellow and storm rose


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

Having issues with visibility in low light conditions, at times to the point I don't wear goggles at all. 
Last season I purchased the Smith IO mag (18/19'). And still struggling to see during tough conditions.
I see a ton of recommendations for the storm yellow lense(chromapop) for the puky days.
The current version of the IO mag has changed the lense configuration and the lenses are not backwards compatible. 
Smith website doesn't show the storm yellow for the 18/19 model. I've sent an email in to Smith, still waiting on a reply.
Thanks for any info/hints on where I might find a lense


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I left my squads on the roof of my car today. They have left me, I’m so angry.


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

Sorry man, that sucks. Maybe they will turn up


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

Dts said:


> Having issues with visibility in low light conditions, at times to the point I don't wear goggles at all.
> Last season I purchased the Smith IO mag (18/19'). And still struggling to see during tough conditions.
> I see a ton of recommendations for the storm yellow lense(chromapop) for the puky days.
> The current version of the IO mag has changed the lense configuration and the lenses are not backwards compatible.
> ...


I had to buy a yellow storm separately Couldn't find any new models with a yellow storm as the second lens in the box.
It's the best lens for low light. 
I can buy at my local shops Smith Squad XL + yellow storm (3 lenses) for the same price as i.e. Oakley Line Miners with HiPink Prizm (1 lens)

I'm in the middle of lens testing. For sure Chromapop is better than Prizm in low light / flat light conditions


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

snow & pow adventures said:


> I had to buy a yellow storm separately Couldn't find any new models with a yellow storm as the second lens in the box.
> It's the best lens for low light, only S0 lenses available afaik.
> 
> I can buy at my local shops Smith Squad XL + yellow storm (3 lenses) for the same price as i.e. Oakley Line Miners with HiPink Prizm (1 lens)
> ...


Thanks for the comments, I currently have smith IO Mag from 2019 which are almost new. It appears I can no longer buy a storm yellow replacement lense. This is all smith is showing
I/O MAG Replacement Lens 2018 - 2019


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Can you find a clear lens? I use clear when it's really stormy and at night.


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

WigMar said:


> Can you find a clear lens? I use clear when it's really stormy and at night.


Sure do, that's a great idea, totally obvious after you mention it...thanks


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 for clear lens


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

DaveMcI said:


> +1 for clear lens


I picked up a clear lens. Next day found a place online to pick up a new oem storm yellow for my 2018 mags. PROLENS | Snow Goggle and Sunglasses Replacement Lenses thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

tried out the storm yellow and clear lense in Utah last week. Both were a godsend considering the conditions, with a major nod to the clear lens during a white out.
Thanks for the suggestions 👍


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Trying to decide between the following available options. What would you get and why? Which option would I get the most use out of?

1) Everyday Red Mirror (25% VLT) / Storm Yellow Flash (65% VLT)
2) Everyday Green Mirror (23% VLT) / Storm Rose Flash (50% VLT)

I don't get too many bluebird days, so I'm counting on either the red or green to be sufficient for days with any amount of sun. Also hoping not to have to change when it is somewhat low/flat light. From what I can tell from the only YouTube video I can find showing what it looks like to look through them, I think I would prefer the brown-based tint of the red lens to the purple/rose-ish based tint of the green lens, but I don't have any experience with either, so who knows.

Many of my days are low/flat light, and I do a fair amount of night riding. I've been using a Blue Sensor Mirror (60% VLT) as my only lens for the last 5 years and it seems to work fine for me for most of my days and nights, but definitely doesn't cut if it's bright out.

My concerns are:

1) For the majority of my days (flat/low light)... for option 1, would I be stuck in the middle with Storm Yellow being too bright and Everyday Red being too dark? Would Storm Rose be the best option here?
2) With the amount of night skiing I do, would Storm Yellow be a significant upgrade over Storm Rose? Let's assume buying a clear lens is not in the budget.
3) Is the combo of Everyday Green and Storm Rose too similar to each other? Would I just end up using one most of the time and not getting much use out of the other?

Any feedback is much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

gauntlet09 said:


> Trying to decide between the following available options. What would you get and why? Which option would I get the most use out of?
> 
> 1) Everyday Red Mirror (25% VLT) / Storm Yellow Flash (65% VLT)
> 2) Everyday Green Mirror (23% VLT) / Storm Rose Flash (50% VLT)
> ...







Second part is from today, I was riding in Yellow Storm - no problem at allbeing too bright.
Also , for bluebirds, part cloudy days, 25% VLT will be perfect.

I would buy option nr 1) Everyday Red Mirror (25% VLT) / Storm Yellow Flash (65% VLT)

It's not about lens color. It's all about contrast and if you can see all the up and and downs in the terrain you are about to ride. AFAIK some ppl prefer red some yellow colors of lens, and they work better for them, but still - yellow storm gives you best contrast, and you can ride in it even if there is a sunny day. You just don't look at sky then xD


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

snow & pow adventures said:


> Second part is from today, I was riding in Yellow Storm - no problem at allbeing too bright.
> Also , for bluebirds, part cloudy days, 25% VLT will be perfect.
> 
> I would buy option nr 1) Everyday Red Mirror (25% VLT) / Storm Yellow Flash (65% VLT)
> ...


Thanks for the reply. While I was initially somewhat surprised it wasn't too bright for you in those conditions with the yellow, I suppose I shouldn't be. The Blue Sensor Mirror I'm used to is only 5% VLT less than the yellow, and really the only time I wish I had a different lens is on bluebird days. 

I was leaning Red/Yellow anyways... I think I'll pull the trigger. Nice vids too, btw  Thanks!


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I have them all in 2 Squad XL goggles- 4 different lenses. I’ve been using them for the past 2 seasons so close to 90 days on snow.

The Everyday lens is sufficient for full bluebird days. Not perfect but unless you directly stare at the sun it works very well. The single most versatile lens is the Rose Flash - you can use it in all but bluebird condition and be happy. Yellow Storm works perfectly for foggy days and during night riding.

In you case I bump the Everyday and Yellow Storm combo choice.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeahti87 said:


> I have them all in 2 Squad XL goggles- 4 different lenses. I’ve been using them for the past 2 seasons so close to 90 days on snow.
> 
> The Everyday lens is sufficient for full bluebird days. Not perfect but unless you directly stare at the sun it works very well. The single most versatile lens is the Rose Flash - you can use it in all but bluebird condition and be happy. Yellow Storm works perfectly for foggy days and during night riding.
> 
> In you case I bump the Everyday and Yellow Storm combo choice.


Good info here, thanks for sharing! I took yours and snow & pow adventures’ advice and went with Red/Yellow. Nice to have some confirmation of what I was already leaning towards. I might keep an eye out to see if I can pick up a Rose Flash on the cheap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

